# Teaching a velcro puppy to "stay" ?



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket and I are signed up for a puppy obedience class starting next Saturday, so I'm sure I will get some help with this there. But in the meantime, how do I teach him "stay"?

With my last dog, he picked it up quickly. But he was also much more independant. 

I put Rocket into a sit or down, but as soon as I get one or two steps away, he runs to me! Now....I'm not complaining too much, because he is excellent with recall already at 11/12 weeks, and that has usually been my hardest command to teach with other dogs. He just seems to love to run to me for hugs and pets (and treats). He even comes when my 4 year old calls him, since she's been helping with our training sessions. 

But how do I get him to NOT run to me? LOL!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wait until you start your class...it will be covered there, no doubt, and you will implement the method the trainer uses.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very common for pups to break stay.

We were taught to use a leash. Tell him sit-stay and then step back ONE step. Then go back to him and praise praise praise. NEVER repeat the command. The idea is to go back to him after just a split second at first...before he has a chance to break. You can give him a treat and verbally praise "good stay" "good stay".

As your puppy figures it out, you'll step back a little further and a little further. Then to proof the stay you will step back and give a steady tug to the leash. The puppy should brace against the tug so he can 'stay'. But that is quite advanced.

For now, just take one step back and then quickly return to your pup.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Does he have a solid down stay if you're standing right next to him? If not, then I'd start with that. Put him on a leash, have him lie down and step on the leash several inches away from his head. Not so close that you force his head down, but just close enough so that if he tries to get up, his head will stay put. (Ideally, he won't even notice that you've stepped on the leash unless he tries to get up.) Then tell him "stay" and hold your palm up to him as if you're saying "stop". If he wriggles and squirms, just firmly but gently guide him back into position. If he holds it for a few seconds, then treat with lots of praise, and gradually increase the length of time over several training sessions. 

Once he's got that, then you can start try moving just one step away from him and correct when necessary. Then two steps, then three, etc. For longer distances, it's really helpful to have a silent partner who will simply stand on the leash for you while you give all the commands and corrections. But if that's not an option, then just gradually increase the distance over time. Good luck!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We are working on stay with Lexxington right now. His trainer uses this method:

Put him on his leash and have him sit beside you. Give him the "stay" command, step forward using your right leg, pivot and face him. Stand there for 3 counts, return to his side for 3 counts and give him the release word. After he is successful several times, you can increase the steps back. 

As mentioned above, I'm sure your trainer will have his/her own method so you may want to wait until class starts.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Both good tips. Thank yu!

We will try this tonight. I'm going to be bringing my 10yo daughter to class with us, and involving her a lot in his training, so we can take turns being the silent partner. 

On a side note, I was told last night that Rocket was "really well-behaved for such a young puppy" by a man who passed us on our walk. Rocket was walking with me and my three daughters. He stops and sits at each crossroad. And he was on his good behavior and actually walking with a loose leash most of the time. Made me proud.


----------

